# Chickens!



## Sprocket

Well I went a little crazy at the breeders yesterday. I was like a kid in the candy shop with 100$ in my pocket 

Finally I have the space for my dream flock :biggrin:

Anywho...meet the babies! I got 3 Sicilian buttercups (one was a rooster freebie), 1 white Cochin, 1 partridge Cochin, and a black Sumatra. I also brought home some chicks, 2 salmon Faverolles, and 2 Ameraucanas. 

Now we have 10 babies and Fonzie the silkie roo that my friend got me.



































And ugly Fonzie.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

That's so awsome! You got quite a variety! Chickens are so much fun.


----------



## Sprocket

naturalfeddogs said:


> That's so awsome! You got quite a variety! Chickens are so much fun.


They are! I am so glad I get to have them again. Drew really wants to get turkeys and ducks so he can practice his calling skills  

The breeder had polish chickens too and at least 10 other breeds. I am definitely going back for more!


----------



## wolfsnaps88

You are living the dream now  I love chickens that lay green and blue eggs. 


Someday....

Can't wait to see pics of a bunch of eggs next 

What do the dogs think of the new additions?


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> You are living the dream now  I love chickens that lay green and blue eggs.
> 
> 
> Someday....
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of a bunch of eggs next
> 
> What do the dogs think of the new additions?


Well I have the 4 chicks in the bathroom under a heat lamp. It actually makes for a nice cozy room now. Gunner stares at them, sprocket wants to chase them, he even tried to climb under the fence to get them. Mikey doesn't really care. Mikey is a good dog. Bernard got really wide eyes and crouched like he wanted to pounce but he's a fatty so he can't.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Those are some cool looking chickens! So, how does that work---if you buy different chickens and put them together, do they all just get along? (City girl, here...had to ask.)

Also, who is Bernard?


----------



## Sprocket

NewYorkDogue said:


> Those are some cool looking chickens! So, how does that work---if you buy different chickens and put them together, do they all just get along? (City girl, here...had to ask.)


Pretty much, yes. They do have a pecking order and when you add more they figure it out. I can tell straight off that the black one is on the bottom. These older babies were actually living together already but the younger ones wont be going in with them until they can stick up for themselves  




NewYorkDogue said:


> Also, who is Bernard?


This is Bernard. We adopted him from an owner who was going to take him to the shelter. 5 years old and FAT. Hes on a diet.


----------



## Unosmom

nice flock, would be cool to see what kinds of eggs they have


----------



## Sprocket

Unosmom said:


> nice flock, would be cool to see what kinds of eggs they have


The ameraucanas will hopefully lay the blue green eggs. The Cochins lay brown, the salmon Faverolles lay cream eggs and the rest lay white  Should be an attractive variety :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama

Congratulations! I know how exciting it is to start your flock....just wait until you let your hens be broody with a few eggs and hatch your own. WAY too much fun. 

City slickers don't know what they're missing lol


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Sprocket said:


> The ameraucanas will hopefully lay the blue green eggs. The Cochins lay brown, the salmon Faverolles lay cream eggs and the rest lay white  Should be an attractive variety :biggrin:


You are going to have a rainbow of eggs! How fun! I have a thing for the big brown eggs. Hopefully it won't be long we will be ordering a flock of Black Australorps. We will have a rooster too for hatching chicks in our incubator. We did that a couple of years ago and it was sooo cool!


----------



## Sprocket

naturalfeddogs said:


> You are going to have a rainbow of eggs! How fun! I have a thing for the big brown eggs. Hopefully it won't be long we will be ordering a flock of Black Australorps. We will have a rooster too for hatching chicks in our incubator. We did that a couple of years ago and it was sooo cool!


I LOVE australorps! My dad use to have 6 of them and they are so pretty! That's another breed I'd like to get, along with light brahmas, barred rocks, and Rhode Island reds.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

You will have a beautiful flock before long!


----------



## Sprocket

Picked up some new birds last night! Sorry FB people if you see repeats but I can't help but show off my new additions! :biggrin:

I got 4 new hens, 3 new roosters and 6 or 7 roosters that I processed for the dogs. 

Pretty rooster!









Love this white hen!









My favorite new girl.:thumb:










2 orange hens










Big pretty boy!










I am pretty sure this blue grey rooster is related to the blue grey hen.










My babies are getting bigger too!


----------



## Sprocket

Took Fonzie to my friends church's fall festival. She was volunteering her rabbit for the petting zoo so I brought Fonzie. Made him a leash and harness and he had a blast! He was relaxed enough to stretch out in the sunshine and let little kids pet him. He ate grass, and slept on womens laps. Kids would just pick him up and hold him. He never made a fuss, he seemed to enjoy it!

They also had a local rescue bring a selection of puppies that were up for adoption. I put Fonzie down by this one sweet quiet pup and they just stared at each other. It was the cutest thing!


----------



## naturalfeddogs

Your dreams are coming right along! :thumb:


----------



## Sprocket

naturalfeddogs said:


> Your dreams are coming right along! :thumb:


Yes they are! I have wanted a flock of chickens for so long! It feels so good.


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Totally jealous because of the rainbow eggs you are going to get....and babies soon to come 


>


----------



## Kat

Wow, I never knew chickens lay green and blue eggs too, that's so cool. Are these chickens just for eggs, or are you going to be feeding them to your dogs too?


----------



## Sprocket

Kat said:


> Wow, I never knew chickens lay green and blue eggs too, that's so cool. Are these chickens just for eggs, or are you going to be feeding them to your dogs too?


These are for eggs. Spent hens will have their fate determined by their attitudes. Sweet ones stay, mean ones live in the freezer. Of course I have a long way to go til they stop laying since these are all so young.


----------



## Sprocket

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Totally jealous because of the rainbow eggs you are going to get....and babies soon to come
> 
> 
> >


You know I would happily share. You just gotta move!


----------

